# UBER Disabled My Instant Pay



## DieHard

Earlier today, Uber disabled my instant pay function. Upon contacting support the first replied that I had exchange leasing out which ironically enough in my market the Xchange lease program is not available LOL


So upon further investigation they then said that my account is a security risk LOL I told them that they need to get this corrected immediately.

Does anybody know how good of the chances are that my instant pay will be reactivated?


----------



## Johnydoo

With instant pay you will need at least 25 trips a week. Xchange lease drivers can not access it either. 

You will probably need more trips per week, nothing to worry about.


----------



## DieHard

I have been driving for Uber for over 10 months now, my instant pay was always available, now it is not.

After various back and forth messages with support they're saying that my instant pay is disabled because of fraudulent activity.


----------



## Johnydoo

DieHard said:


> I have been driving for Uber for over 10 months now, my instant pay was always available, now it is not.
> 
> After various back and forth messages with support they're saying that my instant pay is disabled because of fraudulent activity.


Did you get scammed ? Are you familiar with idiots scamming uber drivers.


----------



## DieHard

I'm fully aware of the phone call scam going around during rides I have not received that type of scamming, I'm assuming it's because passengers are trying to get free rides


----------



## Kevin4163

Did you have any individual trips that paid more than 20 or 30 bucks shortly before attempting to cash out?

I cashed out Monday with no issues, then tried to cash out last night at the end of the day shortly after a $33 trip and discovered that my Instant Pay was disabled. I went to the greenlight hub today and was told that they suspected fraudulent activity and should have the issue resolved within 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## CuriousKatnip

Same crap just happened to me like an hour ago. All of a sudden the system was slow to load my last ride then boom my instant pay option just goes away. Im still waiting for a reply from them. I was thinking it was just the uber systems or servers or whatever slowing down. This better not be more complex then that dammit. I need my money!


----------



## Jonathaned999

DieHard said:


> Earlier today, Uber disabled my instant pay function. Upon contacting support the first replied that I had exchange leasing out which ironically enough in my market the Xchange lease program is not available LOL
> 
> So upon further investigation they then said that my account is a security risk LOL I told them that they need to get this corrected immediately.
> 
> Does anybody know how good of the chances are that my instant pay will be reactivated?


I'm in the same boat. I received no notification, the icon is just GONE.
I'm using my own car. I don't get....oh and no 24/7 help line either.


----------



## DieHard

My instant pay is still disabled.


----------



## KR23

CuriousKatnip said:


> Same crap just happened to me like an hour ago. All of a sudden the system was slow to load my last ride then boom my instant pay option just goes away. Im still waiting for a reply from them. I was thinking it was just the uber systems or servers or whatever slowing down. This better not be more complex then that dammit. I need my money!


Same thing happened to me. However, it doesn't say it's disabled, the blue button simply doesn't show up.



DieHard said:


> My instant pay is still disabled.


Maybe I'm misreading it, but their excuse is that you're possibly gaming them?


----------



## DieHard

That is what I am assuming they are trying to imply, however I'm not gaming them if I word a game them I would never log into the app again LOL


----------



## KR23

DieHard said:


> That is what I am assuming they are trying to imply, however I'm not gaming them if I word a game them I would never log into the app again LOL


Did it say your instant pay is disabled or the blue button simply disappeared?


----------



## DieHard

Instant pay is completely gone.


----------



## KR23

DieHard said:


> Instant pay is completely gone.


It's weird that they'd disable instant pay instead of suspending. I've always worried about random suspension. If there was a suspension, do they keep our earnings or its deposited the following week?


----------



## CuriousKatnip

Okay at 9:06pm Eastern time my cash out button returned guys. Hopefully it returns for you too. Keep checking! And idk about your thing DieHard. I hope it was just a mistake.


----------



## DieHard

Now it returned greyed out lol


----------



## KR23

CuriousKatnip said:


> Okay at 9:06pm Eastern time my cash out button returned guys. Hopefully it returns for you too. Keep checking! And idk about your thing DieHard. I hope it was just a mistake.


Mine just returned too


----------



## Mikek999

DieHard said:


> I'm fully aware of the phone call scam going around during rides I have not received that type of scamming, I'm assuming it's because passengers are trying to get free rides


What's the phone call scam?


----------



## DieHard

The phone call scam refers to when somebody tries to scam a driver to get their bank account information, or I should say their login information said they can change the cash out information to their bank so they can take a driver's earnings. My instant pay is still disabled unfortunately I'm assuming that it's going to be disabled for about 2 weeks on my part maybe longer I'm not 100% sure


----------



## UberChic3

Did your instant pay ever return. Experiencing the same issue now.


----------



## Kuutiepatutie

I am having the same issue, been driving for 2 years no problems. Now all of a sudden my instant pay button is greyed out. After a weekend of emailing “support”, I called uber support (Southeast Asia) and worked my way up to a manager...to where I was told my instant pay is disabled because riders have been using promo codes and uber hasn’t received their money, so my Instant pay is suspended. Their only resolve is to drive more in hopes uber releases the hold. WHaT?!??
I can’t wrap my head around the fact that I’m being penalized for uber giving out promo codes that people are using!!!!!


----------



## Kuutiepatutie

UberChic3 said:


> Did your instant pay ever return. Experiencing the same issue now.


Im having the issue as well in Philly pa


----------



## AJellis

Kuutiepatutie said:


> I am having the same issue, been driving for 2 years no problems. Now all of a sudden my instant pay button is greyed out. After a weekend of emailing "support", I called uber support (Southeast Asia) and worked my way up to a manager...to where I was told my instant pay is disabled because riders have been using promo codes and uber hasn't received their money, so my Instant pay is suspended. Their only resolve is to drive more in hopes uber releases the hold. WHaT?!??
> I can't wrap my head around the fact that I'm being penalized for uber giving out promo codes that people are using!!!!!


Any update? This happened to me yesterday and i cant wrap my head around it either. They keep saying to give more rides and it will come back. It's seriously on another level of rude.


----------



## UberChic3

My fraud notice took about a month to go away and my instant pay is still disabled. I sent multiple messages over the past month and no luck.


----------



## Johnnie1972

Uber should just be honest and say they can no longer offer instant pay


----------



## MarkR

Johnydoo said:


> With instant pay you will need at least 25 trips a week. Xchange lease drivers can not access it either.
> 
> You will probably need more trips per week, nothing to worry about.


I don't do near 25 trips a week. I still have instant pay. I don't like they take $.50 from every deposit. but, whatever.


----------



## utrev

Well I have something along the lines of this but I did a 4 +hour trip for them ,got up there returned went to hit the button.nothing got a message saying I exceeded my 5per day limit had to wait till the next day ok ...ever since then now when I do my allowed "5 instant pays " 1 goes thru 3 fail last one goes thru .their explanation is it's something to do with security I call bullshit


----------



## Feiker

Just ran into this as well. Switched my debit card to my joint account with the wife since I used it for gas last night and got a text message and email saying someone changed my instant pay axcouac and if it wasn't me to log in and change my password. Called them up and was like I changed my payment card to a card I've used many times before how is this being flagged as suspicious? Apparently according to Uber there have been a lot of drivers having there accounts hacked and there payment stolen. Even after calling still not available for instant pay, geuss I'm not going to be working this week...


----------



## Aerodrifting

If you guys can not live without instant pay, I think you have bigger issues you need to worry about in your life.


----------

